# Burned Out? Try GVT, 10X10



## 63Vette (Mar 4, 2013)

I have just begun German Volume Training and I am thoroughly impressed.

Coming off injury and burnout this was the perfect choice for me.

For you power-lifters who are getting beach ready I think this would be a great workout as well.

Take a look here.


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome back to the life bro...


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 4, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Welcome back to the life bro...



Thank you my brother. Being gone sucked but it was BADLY needed. First break in over two years of any kind from hitting the gym hard. 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2013)

A few years ago I hit a plateau and couldn't add size for the life of me... I ran this program.  At some points I thought I was dying, but holy hell did I get stronger.  My girl ran it with me. She went from repping 40lb dumbbells for 6 or 8 to 60's for 6 or 8... 

Awesome program and super simple.


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok well I tried this with my chest and I didnt feel shit. To me it felt like I didnt get enough pump blood flow in my chest. I dunno maybe its just me lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I will try it. I like simple workouts.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2013)

mixed feelings about this style.  like it and dont......


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 4, 2013)

I could see it being a good deload from a 5x5 or other heavy training routine. Prolly wouldn't just jump right into it off the bat though.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 4, 2013)

Love GVT training in the bag of tricks.  Used this about 6 years ago.  I haven't trained that style since, might be worth re-visiting hear in future.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 4, 2013)

I too mix-in some GVT every so often. Good stuff. 

Welcome back Vette!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 4, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> Ok well I tried this with my chest and I didnt feel shit. To me it felt like I didnt get enough pump blood flow in my chest. I dunno maybe its just me lol




I had chest day yesterday and I am dying. My chest hasn't been this sore in a long time. I did 10 sets of 10 at 155 and the first three sets were a joke. By the fifth or sixth set it got real. I barely eeked out sets nine and ten, 

I think I will stay with this for the next 12-18 weeks and see what happens.

Like air said it's not for everyone but it can be used no matter what your level of training or strength is. Make sure to keep it to 30-60 seconds between sets and use 50-60% of your 1RM. Once you can do all ten sets increase weight by 5%.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

UPDATE:  I am loving this! It is simple and that is wonderful but even more so I am getting FAST results. I am up in weight and size, my arms are in shock and are responding with growth and the leg workouts have taken my wheels to another level already. 

Maybe the sickness was a blessing? I am coming back bigger and stronger and at 55- that ain't easy bros.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Seeker (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad i saw this post. thinking I am gonna do an 8 week GVT run starting tomorrow. I would have to add that the rest periods during the main GVT sets should be more like 90 seconds and the assistant exercises 60 seconds.


----------



## Times Roman (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been on a 3:1 protocol since november, and looking to try something new.  I'll look into this more.

Vette, if this works out for me, I'll buy you a beer!

thanks for the 411 mate!

---Roman


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 1, 2013)

did this a few times, well a whole wk and than went back to my 5 day split.  I had good workouts.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 1, 2013)

will try this tomorrow with squats

Powerlifter here


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 1, 2013)

R1rider said:


> will try this tomorrow with squats
> 
> Powerlifter here



your in for a change than.  

i did bench with 175lb.  10 x 10.  wow, it beat the crap out of me.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 5, 2013)

So this week i have done a modified version of this program with squat/bench/deadlift

did bench Monday 225lbs 10x10 and finished out the workout with cable flies. Was not as sore and wanted to lift more, that is till i woke up next morning.....

tues- squats- 225lbs 10x10- this destroyed my legs, could only do 4 sets of leg ext and calves after. Had a hard time sitting on the toilet seat lol

did deadlifts today. 315lbs 10x10..... holy shit im sore

got back and arms left for Sunday

cant wait till next week when i get to max out on all my lifts


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 5, 2013)

Been mixing GVT with some pre-exhaust principles from Cashout (not on the same day) as well as some of Kris Gethins' DTP program (very high volume, legs in particular) and liking it. Similar weight range as to what R1rider mentioned above (I'll cop still to the occasional bout of "ego squatting" or deads...hey, it happens...) and with the lighter weight I'm feeling the workouts more in the targeted muscle groups and less on my joints / spine. Good stuff.


----------



## PFM (Jul 5, 2013)

From 12 to 17 years old I didn't know anything but 10 sets of 10. Everything was 10X10. It's good.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2013)

I just started my 2nd week of GVT. I'm loving this so far. Tomorrow is squats and my thighs, hams, and glutes are still feeling rock hard from the 1st week. This is going to be  a fun 6 week run!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 13, 2013)

I wanted to come back to this thread and let you guys know that there is an advanced GVT program designed by Charles Poliquin. Looks like fun!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 23, 2013)

Poliquin's Advanced GVT Program. 

Looks interesting...clustered sets basically. I remember when HST morphed into this 5-6 years ago. 

May have to give it a try again.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 25, 2013)

So I rolled with Poliquin's AdvGVT today - was leg day. Hit the leg press for the 10 x 5 and super-set with seated hamstring curls. 

LOVED it. Great pump, less volume than what I'd been doing but got to show-off the wheels on the leg press a bit. 

Think I'm going to run with this for a month or so and see how things progress.


----------

